

Boost coroutines instead of state machines? Maybe - shin_lao
http://yatb.giacomodrago.com/en/post/16/boost_coroutines_instead_of_state_machines_maybe.html

======
PaulHoule
I think definitely state machine parsers should be on the way out. I'm not all
that sure what exactly replaces them though.

